# still life #6 paper



## mysteryscribe (Sep 7, 2006)

This is the first of two this one is on paper... I plan to shoot the same shot on film now to show the difference if there is any.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Sep 7, 2006)

This is the film version compare for yourselves


----------



## queen_of_scum (Sep 10, 2006)

the difference is really interesting! wow.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Sep 10, 2006)

I was surprised that they were as close as they were..  I had remembered there being even less fine detail.  I am impressed with paper yet again.  It has a place in my photograpy..  I hope so I built a dedicated paper camera.

Paper does better as a direct scan by the way, but then why wouldn't it.


----------

